# Resurrection City IV: Et In Arcadia Ego



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 3, 2004)

Great Pan, God of the wild 
We honor you, ruler of the sky 
sea and earth, Light 
ensouling all. 
*~ Orphic Hymn to Pan* 

Their things packed, the three men arrive at the Abersyonan train station.  Stepping up to the booth, they purchase their tickets and wait for the train, due to arrive shortly.  As they stand there, a small, portly man walks out of the ticket booth and up to the companions.  

"Inspector Jamison Diggory and party, sir?" he asks.  After receiving affirmative nods, he passes an envelope to Diggory.  "A telegram for you, sir."  With that he tips his hat and walks back into the ticket booth.  Diggory opens the envelope and removes the message:



> INSPECTOR JAMISON O DIGGORY STOP DOCTOR THOMAS BOND DEAD IN FALL FROM OFFICE WINDOW STOP APPARENT SUICIDE STOP WHITECHAPEL SLEEPLESSNESS PROBLEM CONTINUES STOP SPREADING THROUGHOUT EAST END STOP INSPECTOR JAMES M LONGTREE



There's a telegram office here at the station, should you wish to wire DEDI, or anyone contact other friends; or you can return to London.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 3, 2004)

Diggory sighs, handing the telegram to Walsingham and then Hewitt.  "Bond's dead, and things have gotten worse in the East End.  I'm going to post DEDI.  We should go to London briefly first, I think, get an idea what we're up against -- gather proper equipment.  We can follow EIECET from Avebury if need be -- maybe we should send him a telegram, express interest in the whole bit."

At the telegraph station, Diggory posts the following telegrams:



> William Butler Yeats STOP Heading to Avebury but stopping in London STOP Would like to see you briefly STOP Most important STOP Jamison O F Diggory






> Jonathan Wield Metropolitan Police STOP Need to see you about recent suicide STOP Very important STOP Will be in London shortly on way to Avebury STOP Inspector J O Diggory


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 3, 2004)

The train pulls into the station, and the three men get on board.  The three day trip back to London is an uneventful one.  During the trip, the conductor brings Diggory a telegram from Yeats.  He says he will meet you at Paddington Station upon your arrival.  

At about 3:00 PM on the first of September, the train arrives at London.  A quick survey of the crowd on the platform reveals Yeats standing back near the ticket booth.  He greets the men as they approach.  "Baron, doctor," he says, shaking the hands of each in turn.  "The train platform likely isn't the best place to discuss... _important_ business."

I forgot to tell you earlier, but in the remainder of the trip, you can level up your characters.  I'm playing around with timelines a little bit.  Dr. Thomas Bond did kill himself in reality, but it wasn't until 1902.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 3, 2004)

*"I agree,"* Walsingham says.  *"Why don't we retire to my townhouse and discuss the matter in comfort?"*

[OOC: Cool!  Levels are good.  I'm not sure what class I should level in, though.  I may PM you for an opinion.]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 4, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> *"I agree,"* Walsingham says.  *"Why don't we retire to my townhouse and discuss the matter in comfort?"*



"Capital idea," he says as he hails a cab.  "Charles Street," he calls to the driver after they've gotten in, tapping his cane against the side of the carriage.  The cab clops off along the streets.  "I'd been at the British Museum," he says, "with another of the Order.  Ms. Florence Farr, you know her, correct?"  

Within several minutes, the carriage stops on Charles Street near Trevor's townhouse.  Yeats tosses a coin to the cabdriver, who gives a little half-bow and drives off.  After waiting for Trevor to open the front door, Yeats turns to Diggory.  "So what's this all about, then?" 

Jim, I'd actually rather you e-mail me about that (dragonfire0129 at yahoo dot com).  I can't send PMs and I'm not 100% certain I can receive them.  I'm thinking of just handing out levels every 1 or 2 chapters, depending on difficulty.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 4, 2004)

"Well, we seem to have finally found yer man EIECET.  He's in Avebury with a carnival.  He and his accomplices, which include Edward Langan, a relation of Mary Kelly, late of Whitechapel, and one Ann Harrington, a woman with rather interesting hands.  Apparently, they're going to resurrect Pan."  Diggory pauses.  "I was wondering if ye could tell us any more about EIECET, Harrington, or Pan." 

Jamison holds off on informing Yeats about Bond and the East End until a bit later, as he wants to cover the most important information now, just in case proceedings are interrupted.

*OOC*: _Will level up and post results in the OOC thread._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 4, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "I was wondering if ye could tell us any more about EIECET, Harrington, or Pan."



Yeats nods as Diggory begins his explanation, furrowing his brow at the mention of Ann Harrington.  "Well, there's really nobody who could tell you much of anything about EIECET, save the man himself.  He's the kind of fellow nearly everyone in the Dawn knows about, but one which none, to my knowledge, have ever met.

"Pan... he is a schizoid entity.  In fact, his nature is one reason why he was so often shown, by our Gaelic antecedents, as possessing stag's horns.  The many branches of the horn represented the many facets of his character.  He has been worshipped throughout history, and maybe even before that.  The alchemists of Medieval times knew of him, and they believed that by understanding Pan, they could understand natural processes, and thus accomplish their transmutation, their changing lead to gold.

"So, at any rate he's very much only a neutral entity.  His manifestations and personalities run the gamut from benevolent protector to wild, slaughtering beast.  The demeanor of Pan depends very much on the state of mind of the summoner.

"Ann Harrington is known to London society as Madame Sosostris.  A supposed mystic, a fortune-teller.  I believe she has a _boat_ in Limehouse, of all places."


----------



## JimAde (Nov 4, 2004)

Walsingham nods.  *"Lots of unusual folk down there." * Turning to Diggory he says, *"If you'd like I can try to find out some more about her.  Get a feel for whether she might be someone we can deal with."*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 4, 2004)

"Depends on the summoner?  Then we're in a wee bit of trouble, I'd say, as Ann Harrington said that they're bringing him back to return the earth to a more innocent form, punishing us for the damage we've done to it be building cities and factories."

Jamison turns to Walsingham.  "That'd be good, I think.  I should contact Inspector Longtree, let him know we've received his telegram, find Jonathan Wield, and then, perhaps, a bit of research?"  He pauses, and then says to Yeats, "Inspector Longtree works for the Metropolitan Police; we met him after our experiences out at the Pellgraine Estate and found that we had similar interests.  At any rate, he tells us that Thomas Bond has killed himself and that the whole of Whitechapel and parts of the East End are having nasty problems trying to sleep.  I'm curious to see if I can't figure out how this is connected to EIECET, Sosostris, and Pan."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 5, 2004)

"Yes, Baron, that sounds like a solid plan.  Thomas Bond?  The coroner?  Ahh, now your mention of Mary Kelly earlier takes on another meaning.  And..." he sits, staring at nothing, obviously running through things in his mind.  "You say that Miss Harrington had 'interesting hands'.  Just out of idle curiosity, how so?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 5, 2004)

"Extra fingers.  I think Walsingham might have gotten a better look than I."


----------



## JimAde (Nov 5, 2004)

Walsingham shakes his head.  *"Sorry.  They did seem unusually large, though."*

[OOC:Assuming I didn't notice anything that wasn't specifically mentioned...]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 8, 2004)

Yeats nods in silence.  Without another word, he turns and gets his coat and hat.  "We must be getting to the British Museum posthaste.  Ms. Farr will be most interested to hear of this."  Once the men are outside, he hails a cab and directs it towards the Museum.  "Ms. Farr has probably the greatest knowledge of Egyptology of any of us in the Order.  She'll doubtless understand the significance of this.  Tell me, did Harrington by any chance have a stone with her?  A large gem, formed like a scarab?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 8, 2004)

Diggory pauses to think.  "Yes, actually.  Called it 'The Jewel of Seven Stars,' if I recall correctly.  Complimented Langan on getting it from the Museum."  A beat.  "Say, ye don't suppose that they took it from the British Museum, do ye?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeats nods.  "It _was_ in the British Museum.  I saw it myself.  But here we are," he says, stepping out of the carriage and handing the driver a coin.  "Soon you'll see what this is all about," he says as they walk up the broad stairs towards the British Museum.  Once inside, he walks up to the desk at the Reading Room.  After a moment, he walks back.  "She's not here.  She must be upstairs."

He leads the others to a stairway ascending to the second floor.  Once there, he leads you through several galleries of exhibits into the Egyptian galleries.  In one of the rooms, by a display of papyri, stand two people engaged in discussion.  Yeats interrupts them.

"Thank goodness you're still here," he says to a woman, one of the two.  "We have some important information you should hear.  Gentlemen," he says, turning towards the three, "Mr. E.A. Wallis-Budge and Ms. Florence Farr."  He makes all the appropriate introductions.  

"Well, I'd love to stay and chat, but I've paperwork to be doing," Wallis-Budge says, heading towards the stairs.  As he gets out of view, Yeats turns to Farr.  "These men have seen her, or someone I think may be her," he remarks.  "They said she had the Jewel."  Farr looks bewildered, until Yeats explains that Diggory is a member of the Dawn.

"Where exactly was this?" she asks.   

Two more visual aids - the Reading Room and Florence Farr.  BTW, Kajamba, Jonathan Wield will meet Inspector Diggory at his home when you're done here at the Museum.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 11, 2004)

"In Wales, in, er...," Diggory pauses, searching for the name of the town, "...Partrishow, I think.  Langan, the young man who took the Jewel, has a family home there.  Or, so he said, if ye want to believe it."

*OOC*: _Sounds good._


----------



## JimAde (Nov 11, 2004)

*"Oh, I believe him on that,"* Walsingham says.  *"Remember that fellow in the tavern there, seemed to think everything fit with Edward being the Kelly heir."*  Trevor shakes his head.  *"I find it hard to believe that Edward is knowingly mixed up in something nefarious.  I hope we'll be able to extract him from this mess."*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 11, 2004)

The two members of the Dawn nod as Walsingham and Diggory talk about Langan and his connection to the Kellys.  "Well," says Farr, "the woman you met was once known as Queen Tera.  You won't find her listed in any of Wallis-Budge's books, however.  You see, the Egyptians felt that a person's _hekau_, or name, was their soul.  The gods would call a person by their _hekau_ upon entry to the afterlife.  Hence, if one had no name...  Tera's name was removed from all official records and monuments.  The only way we know her name is that it was found, rendered in hieroglyphs, on the Jewel itself.  There are vague records of a dark queen who once possessed the Jewel, so it was a small matter to connect the name Tera to that queen.  Yeats tells me you think EIECET is involved in this, as well?"


----------



## JimAde (Nov 12, 2004)

*"Wait a moment,"* Walsingham interjects.  *"Are you trying to tell me that Harrington woman has been alive since hieroglyphs were in use?  That's rather stretching things, isn't it?"*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 14, 2004)

"Any stranger than meeting a sorcerer who'd been dead for a half century?  Or murderous, dead blind men?" Yeats asks.

"Harrington herself?  No, she looks to be in her twenties and likely is.  There are a few of us who've studied Tera, or at least the texts that are about her.  She's not a walking corpse, or anything so vulgar.  Not like those blind men Dr. Westcott told us of.  No, when Tera died she was truly dead.  But in life, she had mastered her _ka_, her soul.  She could, at will, send it out of her body - similar to the Dawn's practices of astral projection," she says to Diggory.  "She also possessed in her treasury a huge star ruby, the size of a fist.  This she had carved into the shape of a scarab.  It served her as a ritual object, used in ceremonies to her goddess, Isis."

Yeats turns his head quickly, but Farr waves off concern.  "No, I believe not.  Our Mina - Mrs. Mathers - is a ruthless woman and her devotion to Isis is formidable, but I do not think she would ever willingly aid one such as Tera.  At any rate.  On her deathbed, Tera sent her soul out of her body into the ruby.  A few years ago, the Jewel of Seven Stars was found and brought to this very museum by one of the Golden Dawn, a man named Abel Trelawny, and it has since remained under the care of Dr. Wallis-Budge.  Until, that is, this Mr. Langan stole it.

"Now as for Ann Harrington.  She most likely is one who, indeed, has real power.  And by some chance or design of fate, her body was also conducive to Tera's _ka_.  When Langan gave her the Jewel, and she gazed into it, her identity as Ann Harrington was usurped by Tera's soul.

"A very unique being, to be sure.  Truly remarkable to have reached this level of magical power without any aid.  But this long period of seperation of the soul from a physical body has doubtless made her irreperably insane.  I am still trying to figure on where EIECET fits into this.  Perhaps he thought to use Tera to aid him.  In which case, he is sorely mistaken.  Do not ever think to own a woman's destiny, gentlemen."  She gives a small smile.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 14, 2004)

"It's curious about EIECET, surely."  Diggory pauses for a moment, then shakes his head.  "I'm not able to make heads or tails of that with the information I've got.  Me main question's a bit different, and I'm not sure ye'll be able to answer it either, but it bears asking.  What's the connection between this lot, EIECET, and the Ripper murders?  As Walsingham's said, Langan claims to be related to Mary Kelly.  The East End can't sleep, and all our investigations keep on circling back onto that fall -- we've even found references to EIECET, as Dr. Verdain, in the Ripper files..."  Jamison's voice trails off, and he sighs.  "One thing at a time, I suppose."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 15, 2004)

"The Ripper?" Farr asks.  "I've no idea how that ghastly affair would be connected.  One thing at a time, as you say... though I'm sure you're dreading it, I'd suggest you have a meeting with EIECET.  Perhaps then you'll get to the bottom of some of these mysteries.  Yeats and I have some things to research - I admit I do have a slight suspicion about how the East End is connected, though I'm not certain.  And I'm loathe to suggest things if I don't know them to have substance."  Yeats looks at her quizzically, and she mutters something in reply.  He nods.  "I'll be down in the Reading Room."  She descends the stairs, and Yeats turns back to you.  "I've some things you should take with you to EIECET's caravan.  Diggory, I'll bring them by your flat later."  He turns and follows Farr downstairs.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 16, 2004)

Diggory thanks Yeats and Farr for their help.  To the others, he says, "If ye like to come, I'm to be meeting with Jonathan Wield from the Metropolitan Police — he's a mortician.  I want to see if he's had a crack at the Bond inquest or anything else."  He then heads back to his flat to wait for Wield.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 16, 2004)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> "The Ripper?" Farr asks.  "I've no idea how that ghastly affair would be connected.  One thing at a time, as you say... though I'm sure you're dreading it, I'd suggest you have a meeting with EIECET.  Perhaps then you'll get to the bottom of some of these mysteries.  Yeats and I have some things to research - I admit I do have a slight suspicion about how the East End is connected, though I'm not certain.  And I'm loathe to suggest things if I don't know them to have substance."  Yeats looks at her quizzically, and she mutters something in reply.  He nods.  "I'll be down in the Reading Room."  She descends the stairs, and Yeats turns back to you.  "I've some things you should take with you to EIECET's caravan.  Diggory, I'll bring them by your flat later."  He turns and follows Farr downstairs.




Watching them go, Trevor says irritably, *"I hate it when people say things like that.  If she's got a suspicion why doesn't she just voice it?  It's not like we're in a court of law or anything."*  He shakes his head.  *"Well as it looks like we're pursuing our own avenues, I think I'll have a talk with an acquaintance of mine.  He may have some more details about what's going on in the East End, or possibly something on EIECET or Yesset or whatever the pompous git calls himself."*  Trevor pulls a cigarette case from his pocket and offers smokes to the others.  He then lights one himself and says, *"Good evening, gentlemen.  I presume we shall re-convene in the morning?  Feel free to drop round my townhouse."*  He takes his leave.

[OOC: Off to find Willie Stemple if I can and ask him about the subjects above.  Specifically I'm looking for any more details on this sleep disturbance and whether Yesset has been conducting any "business" in London.]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 16, 2004)

Diggory politely refuses the cigarette.  "I'll be seeing you in the morning, then.  Have a good evening, Walsingham."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 17, 2004)

Hewitt joins Trevor, who takes a carriage to the East End.  Meanwhile, Diggory takes a cab to Soho and his flat.  

You'll be split up now, until you get back together in the morning.  I'll head the post with who it's addressed to.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 17, 2004)

*Trevor MacAllistair, Baron Walsingham: East End*

"I must admit, I'm rather surprised at your acquaintance with such individuals," Hewitt comments as Trevor engages a few... _unsavory_-looking chaps in conversation.  "But I suppose it can be advantageous, at times."  Eventually, they manage to find out where Willie is.

Just as they were told, Willie is found in the Minories, pushing a handcart full of rings and pocketwatches, all stolen, mostlike.  He nods as you walk up and gestures to his cart.  "Even a fella like me's got to put up some show of r'spectability, ye know?"  He laughs to himself.  "What can I do for ye, Walsingham?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 17, 2004)

*Insp. Jamison Diggory: Soho*

When Jamison returns home, Dr. Wield is waiting outside of his building.  The two greet each other and make small talk as they climb the stairs to Jamison's flat.  After they enter, Diggory offers Jonathan a seat.  He seats himself on the sofa, and Diggory takes a seat in his leather chair.  

"This is about Bond, you say?" Wield asks.  "Dreadful shame about him.  What do you need to know?"


----------



## JimAde (Nov 17, 2004)

Walsingham peruses Willie's wares as he replies, *"Evening, Willie.  I'm trying to find someone.  A friend of a friend you might say.  He's a medical doctor goes by the name of Yesset.  Ever heard of him?"*  He holds up one of the watches, letting it turn slowly on its chain.  *"This is a nice one,"* he observes.  *"You don't often see them pre-engraved like this."*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 17, 2004)

"Well, I was wondering if ye could tell me the basics of it — how he was found and all that, as I got news from Insp. Longtree by telegram — and if there was anything unusual or bizarre about the situation.  We'd just been talking to him before we went to Wales about an investigation we're currently involved in." He pauses.  "Oh, were're me manners, would ye like something to drink?"  Jamison gestures to the sidebar.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 18, 2004)

*Trevor and Dr. Hewitt: East End*



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> He holds up one of the watches, letting it turn slowly on its chain.  *"This is a nice one,"* he observes.  *"You don't often see them pre-engraved like this."*



"No, ye don't," Willie says with a grin.  "Yesset... yes, I remember him.  Bit of a crank, if I do say so.  Used to see him quite a bit here in the East End, and not up at that 'ospital, either."  Receiving a blank look, he continues.  "'e was one of those alienists, y'know, used to work down at Bedlam.  I know, 'cause me brother was there.  I don't rightly know what happened, but later I knew 'im as one of those street doctors, you know the types that wander the streets, sellin' their 'fabulous cures' and whatnot.  Used to see him quite a bit up on Dorset, quite chummy with Jack McCarthy."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 18, 2004)

*Insp. Diggory: Soho*

"Yes, please," Wield says, taking the proffered drink and nodding his thanks.  "Circumstances, well, they weren't anything suspicious.  The window was opened and Dr. Bond was found on the street below.  Apparently, he'd simply jumped.  I'm not a coroner, I just dress up the dead, but the one who did the work tells me there was nothing strange there, either."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 18, 2004)

"I do understand that ye're not the coroner, but I do appreciate any information that ye can be giving me.  Ye're far closer to this one than I've been, me being off in Wales and all.  I'd never really seen the doctor as a jumper; it's a rather extreme and frightening way for a man to die, and I'd never seen him as being one given to extremities," Diggory says as he muses over his drink.  He takes a sip and continues, "Was there no note that ye know of?"


----------



## JimAde (Nov 18, 2004)

Trevor nods and selects a good quality engraved watch.  "Have you seen or heard of him lately?" he asks, paying Willie entirely too much for the watch.

[OOC: Basically giving Willie a reasonable price, plus a generous "tip" for his continued help.  All under the cover of doing "normal" business in case anyone is watching.  I don't want to sully his reputation.  

BTW I'm selecting an engraved watch specifically so that tomorrow I can place an ad in the paper saying: "Found - Lost engraved property of <owner's name>."  If someone can contact my butler Cooper with a description of the watch they can have it back.
]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 18, 2004)

*Insp. Diggory: Soho*



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "I'd never really seen the doctor as a jumper; it's a rather extreme and frightening way for a man to die, and I'd never seen him as being one given to extremities," Diggory says as he muses over his drink.  He takes a sip and continues, "Was there no note that ye know of?"



"Nor I," says Wield.  "I met him in '86, when we were working on that murderer up Regent Park way.  Ingenious bloke was using cobras to do the killing.  At any rate, Bond always seemed a smart enough chap, and stable enough.  We saw no note.  In fact, his housekeeper knew nothing of what had happened until she was sweeping the porch, and found him on the walk.  She said Bond'd seemed perfectly fine not an hour before at breakfast."  He finishes his drink and places the glass on the table, waving away another.  "Although, come to think of it," he says after a moment, "his file-drawers were opened and some papers taken away."

There is a short knock on the door and the landlord of Diggory's building, a man named Thompson, walks in, presenting him with a calling-card.  After a short nod from Diggory, he walks out and returns in a moment with Yeats.  The poet motions for Diggory and Wield to continue.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 18, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Trevor nods and selects a good quality engraved watch.  "Have you seen or heard of him lately?" he asks, paying Willie entirely too much for the watch.



"Naw," says Willie, shaking his head.  "Not since... well, about the time these here troubles started.  Heard he left town."  He shakes his head.  "These here are some bad times, Trevor, almost as bad as '88 was.  People ain't calmed down from that yet, and now this starts.  All these folks not sleepin' kinda makes things hard on a bloke like me, y'know?"  

How very proper of you.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 19, 2004)

Trevor nods sympathetically.  *"Listen, Willie.  Why don't you leave town for a week or two?  Get some rest.  I'll put you up at my place up North."*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 19, 2004)

Diggory introduces Wield and Yeats, offering Yeats a drink from the sidebar.  The inspector quickly explains things.  "We've been talking about the Bond suicide, although based on what Dr. Wield's told me, I'm not sure that it was a suicide.  No note, or at least not one that's been found; even though, in me experience, suicide notes are usually found rather easily.  Also, his file drawers were open and some papers taken." Jamison turns back to Wield.  "Ye've pretty much confirmed me suspicions, Doctor.  Who's in charge of all this — do ye think I could get in there to take a look at the scene?  I have a feeling I know what and who those files were about."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 19, 2004)

*Trevor & Dr. Hewitt: East End*



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> Trevor nods sympathetically.  *"Listen, Willie.  Why don't you leave town for a week or two?  Get some rest.  I'll put you up at my place up North."*



"I wouldn't want to intrude myself," Willie says.  "But if you insist."

"Trevor!" Hewitt says in a harsh whisper, tugging at his sleeve.  "Look!"



Spoiler



Walking down the opposite side of the street is a black-clad, bent, blind old man, almost the spitting image of the one that killed Horatio Cartwright.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 19, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Ye've pretty much confirmed me suspicions, Doctor.  Who's in charge of all this — do ye think I could get in there to take a look at the scene?"



"Inspector Charles of the London Police has the case.  I'd imagine he'd let you in to take a look at things."  He pulls out his pocket watch.  "I have an appointment to get to.  Have to work on some lawyer they fished out of the Thames.  Always lovely, drownings."  He chuckles morbidly and gathers his coat and hat.  "I thank you for the drinks, Diggory," he says.  With a handshake, he steps out.

After Wield leaves, Yeats turns to Diggory, producing three small wire contraptions from his pocket.  "You'd best be taking these if you're going to confront EIECET.  Keep them on you at all times, just in a pocket is good enough."  He sees Diggory's somewhat perplexed expression.  "For good luck, we'll say.  I said I'd bring them by, and so I have.  Now I must take my leave."

He turns to go, but stops short.  "Ahh.  Florence and I did the research we were meaning to do, and her suspicion came through.  You say this Whitechapel problem started near Dorset Street, correct?"  Without waiting for an answer, he continues.  "



Spoiler



Christchurch is near there.  Built after the Great Fire by a man named Nicholas Hawksmoor.  He built six other churches throughout the East End, as well.  Hawksmoor's churches all have obelisks and pyramids on the grounds.  Focal sites.  Coincidentally, they line up with the seven 'stars' on Tera's ruby.


"

If you want to ask/tell Wield anything more, we'll assume you got it in before he left.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 20, 2004)

*"Egad!"* Trevor says, quietly stunned.  Gathering himself he says to Willie, *"Here, take my card.  Go to my townhouse and tell Cooper I sent you.  I'll join you there later."*  Turning to Hewitt he says grimly, *"Let's see if we can find out what he's up to."*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 21, 2004)

"Ye're welcome.  May the road rise to meet your feet, Doctor."

In response to Yeats, Diggory thanks him for the wire contraptions.  "So the East End _is_ involved.  That should make things interesting.  I appreciate yer help.  Take care of yerself until we meet agin."  With a handshake, Diggory bids Yeats goodnight.  _Now, off to see Inspector Charles and find out what I can find over at the site of Bond's "suicide."_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 25, 2004)

*Trevor and Dr. Hewitt: Near the Tower*

Hewitt nods as he and Trevor move out around several carriages and through the crowd to the other side of the street, some distance behind the hobbling old blind man.  Near the base of the Minories, the imposing edifice of the Tower of London rising ahead, the old man turns into a small cul-de-sac to your right.


----------



## JimAde (Nov 25, 2004)

Trevor pauses for a moment, uncertain.  _He may look harmless, but that one in the morgue was anything but_, he thinks.  Then he shakes himself and steps forward.  *"Nothing for it now but to carry on, eh?"* he askes Doctor Hewitt.  He heads toward the cul-de-sac.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 25, 2004)

*Insp. Diggory: Broad Sanctuary, Westminster*

After about a fifteen minutes' cab ride, Diggory disembarks in front of the stately brick building where he met with Bond just a few days before.  As he mounts the front stair, a uniformed police officer comes out to greet him.  "Evening, sir," he says, tipping his hat.  "I'm afraid this building's off limits to all but police personnel."  After Diggory explains who he is and why he's here, the officer shows him upstairs.

In Bond's office are two policemen.  One, an older balding man with a thin beard, is leafing through a large pile of files and papers sitting on the desk before him.  The other is a younger man, tall and massively built.  The older man stands and extends his hand.  "I'm Inspector Charles," he says.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 25, 2004)

"Inspector Charles, it's a pleasure to be meeting ye.  Inspector Jamison O'Fingal Diggory."  Jamison shakes the hand warmly.  "I'd met with Dr. Bond a few days ago on business, and I wanted to come by.  He didn't seem like he'd be the type, and I wanted to see if there was anything ye might be able to tell me or if there'd be anything that I might be able to do to help ye."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 25, 2004)

*Trevor and Dr. Hewitt: Near the Tower*



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> *"Nothing for it now but to carry on, eh?"* he askes Doctor Hewitt.  He heads toward the cul-de-sac.



"Indeed," says the doctor.  He apprehensively follows Trevor in rounding the corner into the small court.  Small, dingy-windowed shops and rundown homes line the street, but even they are considerably better than what plagues much of the East End.  Men and women of the upper working class mill about.  An older, gray-whiskered gentlemen stands in front of an open-air display of fresh fruit.  The two men scan the street for the blind man vainly, but after a moment he is spotted.

"There he is!" says Hewitt as you approach the fruitstand.  Just at that moment, a carriage passes, and by the time it is gone the blind man is out of sight.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 25, 2004)

*Insp. Diggory: Broad Sanctuary, Westminster*



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Inspector Charles, it's a pleasure to be meeting ye.  Inspector Jamison O'Fingal Diggory."  Jamison shakes the hand warmly.  "I'd met with Dr. Bond a few days ago on business, and I wanted to come by.  He didn't seem like he'd be the type, and I wanted to see if there was anything ye might be able to tell me or if there'd be anything that I might be able to do to help ye."



"Ahh, yes.  I've heard about your helping to catch that gang of ruffians in Soho last summer."  Charles leads Diggory over to a large window fronting on the street.  "This is the window that Bond leaped from.  His housekeeper found him.  Evidently a simple enough case, at least on the surface of it.  Once we investigated, it wasn't so simple.  His housekeeper said the doctor'd been somewhat on edge the past few days leading up to his death.  She can't say how.  Fearful, depressed, stress from one of his jobs for the police?"  He wanders back over to the desk and places his hand on the stack of files.  "We've been looking throught these to see if we can find any that might provide a lead on his death.  But there's none to be found."

Then, "What was the nature of your talks with Dr. Bond, Diggory?  Perhaps you can aid our investigation."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 26, 2004)

"Well, we'd been over there to talk to him about some problems over in Whitechapel — things that we thought were connected to the Ripper murders, sir.  We actually went over to the yard fer a look into the files on the Ripper.  Didn't quite find what we were looking fer, but we did find some things that helped."  Jamison sighs.  "Ye know, sir, I think this whole mess is tied up to that lot, the Ripper and his victims.  There's more to know that we found out, and it seems it keeps on coming back up.  Maybe it's me paranoia, but it seems too likely to not be true."


----------



## JimAde (Nov 27, 2004)

Walsingham casts about in frustration.  *"Damn and blast!  Where did he go?"* he seethes.

After they look about a bit more unsuccessfully he says, *"We might as well get back.  Let's go."*

[OOC: Sorry but I've lost track a bit.  If Hewitt does not live in London, I will invite him to stay at my townhouse for the night.  I'll also take the opportunity to chat with Willie at a bit more liesure if he in fact shows up.]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 27, 2004)

*Insp. Diggory: Broad Sanctuary, Westminster*

Charles nods.  "So--you're thinking that maybe Dr. Bond's death has something to do with his work on that affair?  It stands to reason that if there were some sort of conspiracy behind the Ripper--a theory I don't subscribe to, mind you--it stands to reason that if there _were_, that some elements of that conspiracy would be left."  He walks over towards the file cabinet and places his hand on it.  "Did you know that one of his case files was missing, Diggory?  Based on what you just told me, I'd imagine you could guess at which file it was, could you not?  I admit, things are certainly put into another light."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 27, 2004)

"Ripper file, then, sir?  As to a conspiracy, I'm not sure what I should be thinking — I'll mostly take it as it comes for the time being and wait until it all sorts out one way or the other before deciding.  In the meantime, ye've got the right of it.  Until there's conclusive evidence in favor of a conspiracy, there wasn't one."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 27, 2004)

*Trevor: Charles Street, Westminster*

Trevor hails a cab which conveys himself and Dr. Hewitt to Charles Street.  Walsingham gets out, but Hewitt continues on to his home in Kensington.

"I'll be seeing you in the morning, Trevor," he says, waving as the carriage sets off towards Piccadilly and thence to Kensington.  Trevor waves farewell for now to Dr. Hewitt and fumbles with his key, eventually getting the front door open. 

"It's alright, it's Trevor," Willie's voice calls out.  From another room emerges Ferris, the butler, carrying a pool cue like a club.  "Sir," he says, dropping the club.

"What on earth's going on here?" Trevor asks.  Ferris says nothing, but beckons him into the sitting room.  The room is a complete shambles - books ripped off bookcases, hurriedly leafed through, and thrown onto the floor, the desk drawer opened and papers scattered.  

"I'd gone out for some time, to buy a few things," the butler explains.  "Mrs. Osborn was downstairs cleaning, Bridey was upstairs.  Mr. Stemple here had arrived at the house just as I was approaching.  Said you'd sent him here.  When we got here, both Mrs. Osborn and Bridey were locked in one of the upstairs bedrooms."

An instant later, Bridey comes from the direction of the kitchen.  "Thank goodness you're alright," she says.  "Mrs. Osborn is upstairs.  Poor woman got a dreadful fright.  What can have happened?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 27, 2004)

*Insp. Diggory: Broad Sanctuary, Westminster*



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Ripper file, then, sir?"



"It was," Charles says.  "The one on the Kelly woman.  We know about the marks he found.  We didn't let that detail out, we believed it a bit too lurid for even the press.  And likely of no import," he adds a moment later.  He glances at the window.  "Perhaps we'd best be getting these things back to the Yard," he says.  "We'll look through them some more there."  The other patrolman in the room nods and strolls over to the desk, grabbing a stack of files.  "You're welcome to join us, Diggory, or call it a night, whichever you'd prefer," Inspector Charles says as he picks up another pile of file folders.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 27, 2004)

"I'd be happy to join, see if I can help for a while."  Diggory will stay as long as he can before he needs to go home and get ready to join Hewitt and Walsingham to travel.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 28, 2004)

*Insp. Diggory: New Scotland Yard*

"Very well, then," says Inspector Charles.  All three of you depart Dr. Bond's offices and head across the square to the Scotland Yard buildings.  Once there, Charles leads you into a third floor office.  Here, Charles, Diggory, and the other officer set their stacks of files on a heavy wooden desk against one of the walls.  Inspector Charles himself takes a seat at the desk, motioning to chairs in other parts of the room.  

"Well, we'd best be getting to work," he says, dividing the files up evenly.  "We won't be looking through them all.  I'll get someone else to finish looking through them later."  He looks at his files and sighs.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 28, 2004)

Diggory examines his files carefully, looking tor anything related to Mary Kelly, the Hawksmoor churches, Verdain (EIECET), or even Ann Harrington and the jewel.  He wants to see if he can draw out a pattern, something to see if the events of the day and the murders from that fall can be connected.  

[Research, roll of 14 on d20, +4 skilled, total 18]


----------



## JimAde (Nov 29, 2004)

*"That's what I'd like to know,"* Trevor says grimly, looking about at the mess.  *"Are either of you hurt?  Did you see who did this?"*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 30, 2004)

*Trevor: Charles Street, Westminster*



			
				JimAde said:
			
		

> *"That's what I'd like to know,"* Trevor says grimly, looking about at the mess.  *"Are either of you hurt?  Did you see who did this?"*



"I'm not hurt at all, for one.  Just have a bit of the nerves, of course.  There were two of them," Bridey says.  "Came to the house about an hour ago, shortly after you'd gone up to the Museum.  One of them was a foreigner, real dark, in his early middle years I'd imagine.  The other was a youngish man.  I didn't like him at all, sir, so cruel-looking.  They said they'd met you in India, and that was when I knew they were strangers, for I knew you'd never been in India.  I told them you weren't in, sir, and they forced their way in.  That ugly foreigner locked me and Mrs. Osborn in a bedroom and they went about their work."

"They'd run off just as I was approaching," Ferris says.  "They hopped into a carriage.  Queer big carriage it was, too.  I've sent Cooper 'round to fetch the police."

"They knocked me clear on me arse bustin' out of the house," puts in Willie.  "I tried to stop 'em, but I couldn't.  I think that were one of those big ambulances they put dead folk in, Ferris."

"Eddy!" Bridey exclaims.  I heard that foreign fellow calling the younger man Eddy."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 30, 2004)

*Insp. Diggory: New Scotland Yard, Westminster*

Perusing the files, Diggory finds accounts of Bond's autopsies on Elizabeth Stride and Catherine Eddowes.  In both of these, he mentions the presence of some sort of unidentifiable alkaloid in their blood.  Diggory is about to read the file more in-depth when the silence of the office is disturbed. 

A patrolman enters.  "Begging your pardon, sir," he says when he sees the men reviewing the files, "but we have a spot of trouble.  A house up on Charles Street has been broken into.  The butler of the house is here now.  Says he works for the Baron Walsingham, sir."

Inspector Charles nods.  "Gather up three or four men, Smithson.  I'll be down shortly."  The patrolman nods and ducks back out.  "I suppose we'll need to cut this short," Charles says, rising.  "I'd best be getting up there and see what's what."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Nov 30, 2004)

"Oh blast, that's Trevor's house."  Diggory pauses to explain.  "The baron and I are colleagues after a fashion.  I'll come with ye."  He takes a look back at the files, forlornly, wishing there were a way he could take them with him, but realizing that that alone would be all sorts of trouble.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Nov 30, 2004)

"Alright," Charles says as he pockets his service revolver and dons his jacket and bowler hat.  "Let's go, then."  After a short walk, the two police officers arrive at Trevor's house in Charles Street.  Entering, Diggory finds four lesser officers engaged in conversation with Trevor and his servants and a rather unsavoury-looking man he doesn't recognize. 

"She says there were two men," says one of the officers, holding a pencil and notebook.  "An Indian fellow, about 40, and a youngish man, likely in his 20s.  Says the younger man was called Edward."

"It certainly seems that they were searching for something.  Baron Walsingham," says Inspector Charles, "do you have any ideas what that could've been?"  He shifts his gaze.  "Or you, Inspector Diggory?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 1, 2004)

Diggory cocks an eyebrow.  "Baron?"  Although he knows the answer, he lets Walsingham speak, as Jamison's not the best of speakers in the best of times and a far worse one at times like these.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 1, 2004)

[OOC:Sorry for not posting.  Craziness at work  Trevor will NOT have told the police about Langan and the happenings in Wales.  He doesn't especially want to get locked up in a loony bin.]

Trevor shakes his head.  *"Obviously there are some valuable things around,"* he says gesturing vaguely at the homes furnishings.  *"But nothing appears to be missing.  I can't be certain until we get this mess cleaned up.  Perhaps they were after cash.  Some people keep bank notes in books and papers to hide them."*  He shrugs in apparent confusion.

[OOC: Bluff +8]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 1, 2004)

"Perhaps, perhaps," Inspector Charles says, jotting some things down in his notebook.  "You say the men had a carrige waiting?" he says to Willie and Ferris.

"Aye," says Willie.  "I b'lieve it were an amb'lance, or mebbe a hearse."  Seeing the expectant looks from the police, he scratches his head in thought.  "I think it said House?  Howe's?  Houser?  Somethin' like that, anyways."  Another policeman nods as he jots this down.

"A hearse, eh?  Well, that's quite an ominous thing to be gallivanting around in, isn't it?" Charles comments.  "So, Inspector Diggory, how exactly do you and the Baron here know each other?  You said 'we' when talking of your meeting with Bond -- was he with you during that meeting?"

No problem on the posting, Jim -- it's that time of the year that things start getting a bit hectic.  I know _all_ about it...


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 2, 2004)

"We were introduced to each other at the house of a mutual acquaintance.  As fer the meeting with Dr. Bond, yes, Baron Walsingham was present."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 4, 2004)

"Interesting," Inspector Charles says.  "It seems likely to me that this break-in may also be connected with the Ripper.  Perhaps someone thought you may have had some incriminating evidence?  So then," he says, "any ideas who these two men were?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 4, 2004)

Inspector Diggory's obligations to the London Police begin to overwhelm the angels of his better nature, and he tells the truth.  Or, at least, some of it.  "Wait.  Ye said the younger man's name was Edward?  That couldn't be Langan, could it, Baron?  We went to Wales at the request of Langan.  Met yer man over at Scotland Yard the night we were with Dr. Bond.  Said he was a relative of Mary Kelly somehow and was going to take us over to the estate.  What we were there after, we never found out, as yer man ran off into the woods one night and left us there be ourselves."


----------



## JimAde (Dec 5, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Inspector Diggory's obligations to the London Police begin to overwhelm the angels of his better nature, and he tells the truth.  Or, at least, some of it.  "Wait.  Ye said the younger man's name was Edward?  That couldn't be Langan, could it, Baron?  We went to Wales at the request of Langan.  Met yer man over at Scotland Yard the night we were with Dr. Bond.  Said he was a relative of Mary Kelly somehow and was going to take us over to the estate.  What we were there after, we never found out, as yer man ran off into the woods one night and left us there be ourselves."



 Walsingham shrugs.  *"It's possible.  If we've gotten back this quickly, he certainly could have."*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 6, 2004)

"Langan, you say?" asks Inspector Charles somewhat rhetorically, as the other officer scrawls the name down in his notepad.  "We'll have to check that out back at the Yard."  They get a more detailed description of the man from Bridey, and then the inspector addresses you once more.  "I suppose we're about done here, Baron.  We'll be letting you know shortly if anything's found.  In the meantime, drop by the Yard and ask for me should anything be missing, and we'll see that you're appropriately compensated.  Wouldn't do to offend a member of the House of Lords, now, would it?  After all, his lot are the ones paying our salaries."  

He tips his hat, and he and the other officers file out.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 6, 2004)

Diggory thanks the officers and Inspector Charles.  "Thank ye, Inspector.  Let me know if I can be of any more help.  Fer the time being, though, I'm ready to call it a night.  I'll see meself home from here."

After the group leaves, Diggory turns to Walsingham.  "So what do ye think, Baron?  I'm thinking we should be ready to head out to chat with 'Yesset' — he'll probably have a few answers, eh?"  Jamison will, after Trevor's response, fill the Baron in on the results of his meetings with Wield, Yeats, and Charles.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 7, 2004)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> Diggory thanks the officers and Inspector Charles.  "Thank ye, Inspector.  Let me know if I can be of any more help.  Fer the time being, though, I'm ready to call it a night.  I'll see meself home from here."
> 
> After the group leaves, Diggory turns to Walsingham.  "So what do ye think, Baron?  I'm thinking we should be ready to head out to chat with 'Yesset' — he'll probably have a few answers, eh?"  Jamison will, after Trevor's response, fill the Baron in on the results of his meetings with Wield, Yeats, and Charles.



 Trevor pours brandy for himself and Diggory and suggests they make themselves comfortable.  *"I don't know what to think,"* he says leaning back in an overstuffed chair.  *"I certainly want some answers, but at this point I'm not even sure what questions to ask."*  He sips his brandy for a moment.  *"That scarab thingy they had in Wales...We saw a reference to that at Pellgraine Manor.  Do you suppose they were looking for anything we may have taken from there?  Didn't you take a diary or something?"*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 7, 2004)

"Yes, something like that — had that spell in it.  That could be what they're looking fer.  But it could be something else, too."  Diggory meditates over his brandy for a while.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 7, 2004)

It begins to rain as Willie and the servants engage themselves in straightening up the sitting-room.  Trevor and Diggory talk amongst themselves.  After a short time, they are startled by a ring of the doorbell.  

"It's Inspector Charles," comes a muffled shout.  After the door is opened, the balding detective bustles in, pulling a number of documents from under his coat.  He holds them up in his hand.  "I've found some things you may be interested in about your young friend Mr. Langan."

Nodding to Bridey as she takes his raincoat, Charles walks over towards Trevor and Diggory.  He unfolds one of the papers and gives it to Diggory.  It is an arrest log, written in French.  Diggory notices the names _Langan_, _Serge Verdain_ and _Jack l'Eventreur_.

"In October of 1888 -- yes, during the Ripper," Charles says, "the Yard received word from France, from the port of Boulogne.  A vagrant had been picked up, and found to bear a resemblance to sketches by folk who'd seen Jack.  We questioned him, and found that he had an alibi that washed.  He was released.  But here's the part you'll find interesting.  He gave previous addresses.  One was in Partrishow, Wales.  Which was near what you say was the Kelly estate."  He chuckles.  "I'd wager that Charlie Warren's still kicking himself over that one.  Letting the Ripper go."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 8, 2004)

Diggory's face turns white.  "Langan may be the Ripper?  Begods, Baron.  That's a new mess entirely."  He drinks a bit more of his brandy and shakes his head.  "Every blasted thing seems to circle back on that fall."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 8, 2004)

"No, no, no," says Charles.  "Not he.  Everything I've heard indicates that the Langan who was here earlier is in his early twenties.  That would put him only in his mid-teens at the time of the Ripper.  Folk seemed adamant on the Ripper being in his thirties -- quite a deal older than your man, I'd say.  

"The French police, here," he points out a part of the form, "said that the man arrested -- a John Langan, not Edward -- was also known as Serge Verdain.  Of course, Langan didn't admit that.  But it seems everyone knew him as that."

That little bit's my fault entirely.  I completely forgot to put in the name of the arrested guy.  Whoops.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 8, 2004)

Diggory exhales.  "That's a relief, but then who's John Langan?  Aside from Serge Verdain."

*OOC*: _No need to apologize.  It's little moments like that that make role-playing neat, I think._


----------



## JimAde (Dec 8, 2004)

*"Well assuming the name is real it seems likely he's a relative of Edward's,"* Walsingham observes.  *"Hold on.  I believe Edward said his deceased uncle's name was John.  The age would be about right."*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 9, 2004)

"Interesting," says Inspector Charles as he gathers up the papers.  "But what on earth could the nephew of Jack The Ripper be doing breaking into your home.  At least he doesn't share his uncle's... hobbies.

"At any rate," he continues, "what are you fellows about now?  Seems we're running into a bit of a stand-still here."

I've put a question up on the OOC thread; I'd appreciate your input.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 9, 2004)

"Well, we don't know he doesn't share his uncle's hobbies.  The lad's a bit...touched, I'd say.  What do ye think, Walsingham?"  More brandy.  "As for what we're on about now, I'm not sure that we could even begin to explain it properly.  It's a right mess, and ye've got about as good an idea of it as we do, certainly."


----------



## JimAde (Dec 9, 2004)

The Baron closes his eyes momentarily, leaning back in his chair dejectedly.  *"I suppose we carry on with our original intent,"* he says.  *"Go have a look about in Avebury and see what we can see."*

[OOC: Who has that diary, anyway?  I know it wasn't Trevor.]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 10, 2004)

"Very well, then," says Inspector Charles.  "I'd best run these files back to the Yard and then pop in for a visit at home."  He gathers up his hat and departs.

*****

At Paddington Station the next morning, the three men catch the 10:15 train to Avebury.  The train leaves the station and steams its way along the track out of London and into the settled farmlands north of the city.  A sort of anxiety, or giddiness, overtakes the three as they near the source of some answers, at least.

Several hours later, the train pulls into the station at Avebury.  The men stretch their legs a bit as they stroll around the station.  In the distance, Silbury Hill is visible.  In the valley between Avebury and the hill, you can make out the brightly-colored tents and woodsmoke of a fair and gypsy caravan.

Diggory has the diary.  I fast-forwarded to your train to Avebury, though if there's anything you want to do before leaving just let me know.  I had a nice map of Avebury here, but couldn't upload it!  Ahh well.  The town sits on a large flat hill and a broad valley seperates it from Silbury Hill.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 11, 2004)

"There's our caravan.  Should we head straight there, or maybe off to the inn for a moment, drop off our luggage?"  Diggory seems slightly nervous.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 13, 2004)

"For my own part," says Hewitt, hefting his suitcase, "I move that we retire to a hotel or inn."  Trevor nods his assent as Diggory hails a cab.

*****

The cab in which the Londoners are riding pulls up in front of one of the larger inns in Avebury.  "'Ere we are, sirs," says the driver as he reins in the horses.  "The Five Oaks.  One o' the nicer establishments in town, if I do say so, and not too expensive, either."

The men make their way inside.  The downstairs common room is crowded.  "Good afternoon, sirs," the barkeep calls over the hustle and bustle.  "What can I get you today?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 13, 2004)

"Good afternoon.  Three rooms, I should think.  And, then, maybe, something to eat?"  Diggory directs the last to the others, only now realizing how hungry he is after being up late last night and travelling today.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 13, 2004)

*"Rooms first of all my good man,"* Walsingham says brightly.  *"Then I think a spot of late lunch or early tea as it were."*  He rubs his hands together in apparent anticipation, smiling broadly.  *"Then we're off to see the sights."*

[OOC: It's the return of the rich, stupid tourist!  ]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 13, 2004)

Jamison grins, realizing that no matter how dire their circumstances were or how much they might be trying to stop something terribly awful from happening, no one would ever believe that they were somehow involved as long as they were, one, in the country or abroad, and, two, Trevor was with them.  "Brilliant."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 13, 2004)

"And quite the sights we have here, sir," the landlord says to Trevor.  He turns and leafs through a book he has behind the counter.  "Sorry sirs," he says as he turns away from it, "only two rooms left, I'm afraid.  Dreadfully crowded this time of season, we are, what with the Rover's Carnival in town.  Dreadfully crowded."  He pauses as a stocky, Italian-looking man passes nearby.  The landlord looks to watch him leave, and then settles back.  "Crowded with them _Gypsies_.  Can't trust their kind, sirs.  Leastways, I don't.  Still, business is business, eh?"

As you take your seats, waiting for your dinner to be brought out, you take notice of a poster hanging on the wall.

The poster.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 13, 2004)

Trevor eyes the poster and exchanges a glance with Diggory.
*
"Well,"* he says quietly, *"Madame Sosostris ought to be easy enough to find at any rate.  These people don't seem like they're trying very hard to stay hidden."*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 14, 2004)

Jamison nods and answers in the same tone and volume.  "Do ye suppose we'll have any trouble with the rest?"


----------



## JimAde (Dec 14, 2004)

Trevor shrugs.  *"Your guess is as good as mine.  Better, I'd say."*  He looks reflectively at the flyer again.  *"We'll find out when we get there, I suppose."*

[ooc: by the way, Andrew, I love the flyer.  Very cool! ]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 14, 2004)

"Right ye are.  Well, let's tend to lunch then.  After we eat, we can visit the carnival."  Diggory suppresses a laugh at this, the idea striking him as a bit silly, on the whole, and altogether discongruous with the actual purpose of the meeting and the circumstances that led to it.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 14, 2004)

After dining, the three men take a special "festival cab" to the fairgrounds.  The ride is a short one, only about 15 minutes.  Along the way, it passes down the slope of Avebury Ridge and across the broad expanse of the Salisbury Plains, eventually arriving at the Rover's Carnival.  Aisles of stands for various games and food converge on a large central tent and at the edges of the "village" are various metal and wood contraptions.  Among them you notice a carousel and a none-too-safe-looking Ferris wheel.  

As you stroll along the planked pathways, you hear the calls of a carnival barker who beckons you to enter his establishment.  A large, luridly painted red sign above the darkened entrance reads "Dr. Bloodworth's House of Horrors".

Ahead and on your left is a small yard where a man, the stocky Gypsy you saw in the Five Oaks, tosses knives at his assistant - his beautiful assistant, of course.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 15, 2004)

"Dr. Bloodworth's House of Horrors — what a lark.  I'm almost tempted to give it a go."  Diggory grins, but continues to look for where they might find Madame Sosostris.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 15, 2004)

Walsingham glances at the House of Horrors. *"No, thank you,"* he says with a smirk.  *"I've had quite enough of the real thing."*  He, too, looks around for some sign of Madame Sosostris.  Failing to spot one, he simply picks a random passerby and asks after her.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 15, 2004)

Following the directions of a bearded man with a small child, Diggory and Trevor find their way to a parked wagon.  Above the door is a large sign reading "Madame Sosostris, Fortune-Teller" in fancy script, with the writing surrounded by stars.  Strings of beads hang at the doorway instead of a door.  In front of the wagon stands a boy, perhaps twelve, collecting money from the customers.

There is a short line of three or four people.  You can see Harrington/Sosostris sitting inside the wagon at a table.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 16, 2004)

Diggory stifles a yawn as he waits.  Now that he's finally ready to get some answers, what many English people would call his Hibernian impatience rears its head.  He anxiously checks his pocket watch and instinctively checks his belt for his Bowie knife.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 16, 2004)

*"So what tack do you feel we should take here,"* Trevor asks under his breath.  *"Direct confrontation or a sort of 'I've been thinking about what you said and it makes sense' sort of thing?"*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 16, 2004)

"Given how things have worked out fer us lately, I'd say that the more cautious of the two approaches is probably warranted.  Particularly after the mess at the Pellgraine Estate."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 16, 2004)

"You'd best be deciding soon," Dr. Hewitt says as you reach the front of the line.  "A shillin', if you please," says the barker.  Hewitt presses a coin into his hand and you enter the wagon.

"Be seated," Sosostris says, her head cast down.  "I'll be with you in just a moment."  As you wait, you look around the room.  It is decorated in Egyptian motifs and is brightly colored.  Although the seeress is clad in the normal clothes of an Englishwoman, you notice a large necklace in the shape of the winged scarab, a type you've seen at the Egyptian hall at the British Museum.  The red jewel she had in Wales is set into the necklace.

In a moment, she looks up at you, but not a sign of recognition appears on her face.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 17, 2004)

And then, Diggory has a thought.  "Well, lads.  Here we are.  Madame Sosostris.  Ye really want me to be having me fortune read?"  He looks at her with some concern, mostly feigned, but some of it quite real.  _I hope the fellows follow me on this — at least for the time being.  We might be able to get some useful information out of her if she can really read me fortune._


----------



## JimAde (Dec 18, 2004)

*"Come on,"* Trevor says enthusiastically.  *"Have a go."*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 18, 2004)

Sosostris draws a number of cards from her tarot deck and places them in a cross pattern on the table before you.  She places her finger on the card in the center.  "This represents your central purpose, the question now in your mind."  She turns the card and examines it.  "You seek answers.  Great questions dominate your mind, but you may not be expecting the answers you receive.

"This card," she says, pointing to the left arm of the cross and turning it, "represents the past, what has come before.  A network of reliable friends.  Advice from trusted comrades."  She points to the right arm.  "What will come to be in the future."  She turns the card.  "Success in an endeavor or project.  But success that comes with an unforeseen cost, one which demands sacrifice.

She points to the top card and turns it.  "This represents a force working in your favor.  A friend in an unlikely place.  Given the central purpose card, possibly someone who will be more forthcoming with answers than you might expect."  

Finally, the bottom.  "A force working against you."  She turns it with a finger and smirks slightly.  "An unanticipated obstacle.  A sudden fork in the road, as it were.  A change you are not expecting."

Madame Sosostris looks up and, for the first time apparently, recognizes who you are.  She peers at you intently for a moment.  Behind you, the door to the outside slams shut.  A mischievous look comes into her eyes, and she moves her hand towards the red scarab around her neck.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 18, 2004)

Diggory sits and has his cards read and, unsurprisingly perhaps to those who know him (but a touch surprising to himself), is very impressed — and slightly thrilled at the chance that this, too, is real.

When Madame Sosostris recognizes him, Jamison grins.  "Miss Harrington.  It's grand to see ye again.  I'm afraid that we didn't get a chance to say goodbye properly in Wales.  Alas.  Although now that we've found ye again, I have to tell ye (and it's against me better nature) that the scarab looks rather fetching on ye."  _Er, that's right, Jamison, now's the time to be flirting.  Fer the love of God, ye better hope Walsingham and Hewitt have a better sense of things than ye do right now._  Despite his internal doubt, Diggory focuses his attention on the woman, staying alert just in case things go off the tracks again.   His right hand absentmindedly checks for his Bowie knife.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 20, 2004)

*"Indeed,"* Trevor agrees.  He smoothly reaches forward, taking her hand and kissing it gallantly before it can fall on the scarab.  "*It's always a pleasure to renew the acquaintance of such a charming lady,"* he says, not relinquishing her hand.

[OOC: I don't know if I'll get away with that, but it's worth a shot.  ]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 21, 2004)

"Thank you for the compliment, Inspector," Harrington/Sosostris says.  "And likewise to you, Baron," leaving her hand in his grasp.  "I hope the tarot-reading was enlightening, Inspector.  I can assure you, there is a reason I have my reputation, if I may say so.  Take that to heart and think about all I had to say."  She takes on the haughty air she had during your conversations in Wales.  "Have you given more thought to the things we discussed?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 21, 2004)

"The tarot-reading was delightful, many thanks — I will keep it in mind in the future.  As fer the rest, we'll we like to be having a word with yer man, the doctor."  Jamison sincerely means the first part, but is certainly trying to be as vague as possible about the second.  He's not, as of yet, truly figured out what he'd ask EIECET.  There is, simply, too much.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 21, 2004)

Walsingham releases the lady's hand and finds a seat.  



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "The tarot-reading was delightful, many thanks — I will keep it in mind in the future. As fer the rest, we'll we like to be having a word with yer man, the doctor." Jamison sincerely means the first part, but is certainly trying to be as vague as possible about the second. He's not, as of yet, truly figured out what he'd ask EIECET. There is, simply, too much.




Trevor simply looks at Miss Harrington expectantly.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 22, 2004)

Sosostris raises her hand to her chin, thinking for a moment.  She narrows her eyes and then looks towards you.  "Very well, a talk with him it is.  Doubtless, you've heard him referred to by many names.  And none of them are his true name.  His proper name is Nystor Ferencz, and he is the proprietor of this carnival.  He will likely be in his work-room.  His wagon is at the end of this plank-road."  As she begins reshuffling her tarot deck, she looks up once more.  "Do not be alarmed by his...state."


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 22, 2004)

"And we can just walk right in there, then?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 23, 2004)

"Well, not right in," Sosostris/Harrington says.  "You'll have to be speaking with Ferencz's bodyguard first.  Tell him your reasons, and that I sent you."

*****

The men proceed up the plank road outside of Madame Sosostris' parlor to a garishly painted wagon in bright reds, golds, and blues.  On a bench outside the door sits a Gypsy man.  He is a massive, round-headed man and as you approach he is engaged in cleaning his teeth with a thin knife.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 23, 2004)

"Are ye Ferencz's bodyguard?  Madame Sosostris sent us.  We'd like an audience with the doctor."  Jamison pauses and looks at Trevor and Hewitt, stumped for a reason that doesn't end up as "we're wondering why the East End can't sleep, and we'd like to stop yer nefarious plans."


----------



## JimAde (Dec 23, 2004)

Trevor smiles disarmingly.  

[OOC: Trevor doesn't really have anything useful to add to what Diggory's already said.  Just wanted you to know I hadn't disappeared.   I WILL be out tomorrow and through the week-end, though.]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 23, 2004)

The man looks at you with narrowed eyes as he slams his knife into the bench.  It sticks there, its blade in the wood.  "Just a moment," he says as he raps on the door.  

After a moment, the Gypsy re-emerges.  "Very well," he says, "go on in.  Mind the dark," he calls after you as you enter the wagon.  "Mr. Ferencz can't abide the light."

Inside, you find a large desk along the far wall, an aged bald man, exceedingly bulky, hunched over it.  His back is towards you.  A large section of the far wall is covered in large shelves, the shelves lined with a number of jars.  The man raises his head as you enter.  "So, you must be the ones Sosostris sent."  He turns to look at you, and you recoil in horror as you notice that he has no eyes.

Will check time.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 24, 2004)

Trevor raises an eyebrow and regards Ferencz steadily.  *"Dr. Ferencz, I presume,"* he says with a short bow.

[OOC: Will Check: (20)=20 Natural 20!  
If it's a Will Save, that's a 22, if it's a Wisdom check like before it's a...20!  ]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 24, 2004)

Diggory says nothing.  No matter how much he seems to want to be an occultist, he just can't seem to get used to the things he's been seeing.

[Will Save, roll of 7 on d20, +5 Will, total 12]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 24, 2004)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Trevor raises an eyebrow and regards Ferencz steadily.  *"Dr. Ferencz, I presume,"* he says with a short bow.



"Baron Walsingham, I presume," the eyeless man says.  Seeing Trevor's confusion -- "I know your voices, you see.  I know all of your voices, although I know only the Baron here by sight.  Let me see who I am talking to.  Doctor, would you be so kind as to fetch me the jar on yon shelf with my name upon it?"  

Dr. Hewitt walks over to the shelf.  His eyes widen as he grabs a jar and hands it to the man you know by so many names -- Verdain, Yesset, and now Ferencz.  As he takes it, you notice that the jar -- and presumably all of the others on the shelf -- contain two eyes.  Ferencz unscrews the jar and sticks the eyes into his empty sockets.  "Ahh, yes.  You're a bit shorter than I'd pictured you, Inspector.  These," he taps his finger on the jar, "are how I control them.  You know who I speak of.  Now, what is this all about?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 27, 2004)

Jamison almost laughs at the man's comment, flashing a dumb grin.  "My apologies, Doctor.  We cannot choose our height."  The Irishman pauses and resumes in a more serious tone, although his manners are carefully polite.  "At the risk of sounding impertinent, I should think that if ye know our voices, ye already have a good sense of what this is all about.  So, and I ask this with my most sincere apologies as I know how it must sound — what do ye suspect this is all about?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 27, 2004)

"Why, about Pan, I should presume," he says.  "About John McCarthy, also?  And likely the Ripper, oh my yes.  And poor, sweet, dear Mary.  Oh, yes.  Mary was a special one, she was.  But one cannot rewrite the past, can they?  One cannot see what... course a woman's actions may take.  But at any rate, I assure you men, you _will_ thank us for what we do here today.  Pan will change things.  For the better.  While _you_ may see only the beginnings of that, Inspector, Baron, Doctor, certainly your children, and your children's children will look back and thank us.  

"The early details of my life are of no import to you, and too painful for me to recount.  But it was then I began to read Spinoza and some of the Greeks which influenced him.  Nature is God, they said, and an extremely powerful one it is.  I developed then the beginnings of my current interests.  It was 1817, then, when first I arrived in England from France.  I set up a medical practice in... Fleet Street, I believe my first was.  Then I moved to the London Hospital, and gave several lectures at Oxford and Cambridge.  It was a man named Thomas Pellgraine - a rake through and through, I assure you - who helped me with my early works.  I was trying to create a _Panspermia_, you see, a child born of no father, or rather, to Pan himself.  So then..." he trails off.

The men turn to see the door of the wagon slowly swing open.  Silhouetted by the evening's twilight is the figure of Harrington/Sosostris.  She walks in unbidden.  "Good evening to you, gentleman," she says, nodding towards you.  "And Nystor, or should I say, Yesset?"

"What is the meaning of this intrusion?" Ferencz says in a shaky voice.  "I was engaged in a conversation here.  Gorgo!"

"Gorgo is, ahh, indisposed at the moment, you may find," she says.  She takes a seat beside the door and places her finger on her chin.  "You know, Nystor, it seems to me that your role in Hawksmoor's plan has been written out.  You have served your purpose here."

"My role, Sosostris, but your interpretation of the role.  I must still be here to guide it, to help it take the proper shape."

"There is your first mistake, Nystor," she says, rising.  She draws a pistol and levels it at him.  "Not Sosostris.  Tera.  Finally I have a name again.  A name, and my own plans.  Plans which do not include you!"  There is a crack as the pistol is discharged and a crimson stain blooms on Ferencz's jacket.  She smirks at Dr. Hewitt as he rushes over to Ferencz.  "What did I tell you men?  An unexpected turn of events."  She points at a spot in the shadows along the wall and vanishes.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 28, 2004)

Walsingham swings his walking stick hard through the space Tera had stood a moment before.  *"Blast that woman and her flitting about,"* he mutters through gritted teeth.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 28, 2004)

"We're going to have an earful to tell the police — I'm going to call them now, unless either one of ye can give me a good reason not to.  Leaving as quickly as we ought to would only cause more trouble fer us."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 29, 2004)

As Diggory and Trevor ponder their next course of action, Dr. Hewitt rises from where he knelt beside the body of Ferencz.  "He still lives, if only for a few moments," he says.  "The bullet has severed an artery, and the loss of blood will be shortly lethal.  He's asking for you."

The two other men go over to where Yesset lies in a crimson pool.  With a grunt of pain, he cranes his neck towards you.  "Damnable woman," he mutters.  "I am...sorry I did not...answer questions.  I would have."  He sighs raggedly.  "Fetch that book on the desk there, the red one...what I could have told you.  Stop...Tera.  And...save the son...the son is...key..."  He falls back.  Dead.

Here's two PDF files of the information in the diaries.  *eiecet.pdf* is the main information, and *eiecet2.pdf* is a history of the Pan cult.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 30, 2004)

Jamison, frustrated and oddly concerned at the death of Ferencz, takes the book off the desk.  Looking at the others, he says in a flat voice, "I'm calling the police now."  The inspector pokes his head out and calls for the constable.  He has the journal in one hand and his identification as a member of the Metropolitan Police in the other.  Then, while he waits, he glances at the red book.


----------



## JimAde (Dec 30, 2004)

Trevor reaches down to close Yesset's eyes, then pauses.  He shudders and instead removes his coat and drapes it over the body.

*"I can't imagine what we're going to say to the police,"* he says.  *"If we claim Harrington can vanish before our eyes we'll wind up in a padded room instead of tracking her down."*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 30, 2004)

Diggory looks up.  "Then we claim something else — say she ran out the other way, maybe.  But if ye remember the Pellgraine incident, ye'll remember that my Order does have members involved in law enforcement.  Maybe if we're lucky, we'll be able to work something out.  In any case, I don't see leaving the body as a viable option for meself."


----------



## JimAde (Dec 30, 2004)

Trevor sighs expansively but nods.  *"Very well.  You're the expert, here."*  He paces for a moment in the confined space before settling in to peer over Jamison's shoulder at the book.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Dec 30, 2004)

When Diggory pokes his head out the door, he finds to his surprise the Gypsy bodyguard, Gorgo, sitting nonchalantly on his bench outside the door.  He looks shocked when he is told about the murder of Ferencz.  He says that he did not see Madame Sosostris approaching, although he did not lose consciousness at all during the past several minutes - he simply didn't see her or hear the gunshots that were only feet away from him.  At Diggory's bidding, he runs out and fetches one of the constables who is pacing the grounds.

Moments later, the Gypsy jogs up to the wagon with a patrolman in tow.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Dec 31, 2004)

"Patrolman.  Inspector Jamison O'Fingal Diggory, Metropolitan Police.  There's been a murder inside.  Nystor Ferencz has been shot.  If possible, I suggest that ye find yer superior and have him wire Inspector James Longtree in London to come out here immediately.  Also," Jamison turns to the bodyguard, "If ye could, I'd like ye to continue to keep people away from here.  Just fer a little while longer."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 3, 2005)

The patrolman nods at Diggory's words and heads outside.  The Gypsy follows suit, resuming his place outside the door.  After several moments, the patrolman returns with a rotund middle-aged man, a cigar clamped between his teeth, who speaks with an American accent.  

"G'day.  Inspector...Diggory, is it?  Name's Sam Vaughan.  Not quite the kind of constable you're used to, really nothing much more than a patrolman, but I'm in charge around here.  I've done had my boys wire your Inspector Longtree."  He bends down to examine the body of Ferencz.  "Well, this feller's certainly a sight.  Looks like he should've been dead years ago.  

"So, Inspector, what brings the Met Police, a baron and a doctor out this way?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 3, 2005)

Diggory offers his hand.  "Yes, Jamison O'Fingal Diggory at yer service. As fer what brings us out this way, well, te be completely honest, we came out here to speak with Ferencz and his associate, Madame Sosostris.  We got an audience with her, and she directed us here.  While we were here, she came in, shot Ferencz, and fled."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 3, 2005)

"Seems clear enough a case then, doesn't it?"  Vaughan turns to the patrolman.  "Warren, why don't you get a few more men and go round up Sosostris?"  After the patrolman leaves, Vaughan paces around the room to the shelving along the wall.  "Disgusting mess this is," he says, peering at the jars of eyes.  "So, have you men got any ideas as to why this Sosostris would have killed our Mr. Ferencz?"


----------



## JimAde (Jan 3, 2005)

Trevor shakes his head.  *"I believe they had some sort of business dealings,"* he says.  *"They were involved in some sort of project with an acquaintance of mine.  A mister Edward Langdon.  We were trying to find Edward as I suspect he doesn't really understand the sort of..people he's dealing with,"* Walsingham adds, his gesture taking in the body as well as the odd and disturbing paraphernalia in the small space.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 5, 2005)

Vaughan chuckles.  "Quite a business it is, too," he says of the jars.  "What do you Englishmen call 'em, 'resurrection men'?  I wager that's what these fellows are."  He takes a seat and sighs.  "Since you're a policeman, Diggory, do you think all this mess is mixed up with some crime in London?  This question's for you, Baron -- do you think Langan's in danger?  Or do you have any ideas on where he might be?" 

A *resurrection man* was a criminal who robbed graves and sold the bodies to surgeons, sort of like Burke and Hare.  Finally, I get to use Victorian street-slang!


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 6, 2005)

"Well, I'd say that it would be, more 'an likely.  I mean, everything finds it's way into or out of London at some point."  Diggory shrugs.  "More specifically, there'd been a few deaths and such — Inspector Longtree knows about them — that Ferencz was more than likely involved in."


----------



## JimAde (Jan 6, 2005)

Andrew D. Gable said:
			
		

> Vaughan chuckles.  "Quite a business it is, too," he says of the jars.  "What do you Englishmen call 'em, 'resurrection men'?  I wager that's what these fellows are."  He takes a seat and sighs.  "Since you're a policeman, Diggory, do you think all this mess is mixed up with some crime in London?  This question's for you, Baron -- do you think Langan's in danger?  Or do you have any ideas on where he might be?"
> 
> A *resurrection man* was a criminal who robbed graves and sold the bodies to surgeons, sort of like Burke and Hare.  Finally, I get to use Victorian street-slang!



 Trevor shakes his head.  *"I'm afraid I don't know where Edward is.  As to whether he's in danger...well you can see the sort of people he's associating with."*  Turning to Diggory he adds, *"The sooner we can get after him the better, I think."*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 8, 2005)

"London," says Vaughan.  "I was there for a while.  I used to be in the New York police, but in '89 I was sent over here to consult with Charlie Warren.  Seems he thought the Ripper got to New York, and I was picked to save face and convince him it just wasn't so.  Then, well, once I got over here I found your country more to my liking than New York - though, of course, that also explains why I'm working a fair in Avebury rather than a beat in London.  I wanted to get away from the city, you know?"  The American continues on, conversing with the three.  "You know though, given these things here, I think you're right and we'd best find Langan before he gets himself into any more trouble than he's already in."  
After a time, he draws back his shirt-sleeve and glances at his watch.  "Those men have been gone awhile," he says.  "Perhaps we better be going down there and seeing what's keeping them?"


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 8, 2005)

Diggory raises an eyebrow and nods.  Past experience indicates to him that this cannot be anything good.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 9, 2005)

"Probably nothing good," Vaughn says, agreeing with Diggory's suspicions.  "The Avebury constables will be by soon, I'm presuming with Inspector Longtree.  Make certain you keep the guard up here," he says to the Gypsy as the group passes.  Gorgo nods and you proceed down the plank road towards Sosostris' wagon.  The byways of the fair are now mostly vacant, save for fair workers of various stripes, the sky darkened and patrons gone home.  

Vaughn draws his pistol and holds it ready at the sight of a darkened wagon, its door shut.  He peers inside and quickly withdraws his head.  "I can't see a damned thing in there.  Entirely too dark."  He cautiously opens the door, fumbling to retrieve a match from his pocket.  He strikes it as you enter, but it is quickly extinguished as a chill breeze blows through the wagon.  In the brief flare of illumination it engenders, two bloodied and mangled corpses can be seen lying in a pool on the floor.  

"Well now we know," Vaughn says dourly as shadow engulfs you.

[sblock]
I'll put OOC footnotes in this code from now on.  Make a Will save, DC 14.  Diggory and Hewitt have a +1 on the save.  Spot and/or Listen checks may be made.
[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 10, 2005)

Jamison draws his gun and his Bowie knife (gun in right hand, knife in left) and follows Vaughn into the room.  He sighs as he sees the bodies.  "Bloody hell.  Where does it end?"

[sblock]Will save (+5 Will, +1 bonus) 15, success; Spot check (+6 skilled) 7; Listen check (+2 unskilled) 3.[/sblock]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 11, 2005)

The men are momentarily repelled by the sight of the bodies in the darkness, but rapidly regain their composure.  Richard bends down and feels their necks, confirming what you already knew to be true.  You are in a small space, in the dark, with two dead bodies.  Their killer may still be in the room...

"Look!" whispers Trevor harshly.  In the shadows of the far wall are visible two greenish pinpoints of light, like a cat's eyes.  Vaughn strikes another match and by its dim light you see a massive cat, only a bit smaller than a lion, its fur tawny with black spots.  A leopard.

[sblock]
Just moving things along.  Initiatives everyone, and first-round actions.
[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 12, 2005)

Diggory delays to see what the others do and then fires his gun at the creature, should things head that way.

[sblock]Initiative, 16; Ranged Attack with gun, 21; damage, if necessary, 4.  Diggory's Roll History.

I kind of like this way of rolling — what do you think, Andrew?  Let me know.[/sblock]


----------



## JimAde (Jan 12, 2005)

Trevor shouts "Out, Out!" and pulls back.

[sblock]
Sorry for not posting.  Back now. 
Initiative:
[dice]
If I win init, I'll use a Move action to get out, wait for everyone else, then use the rest of my action to close the door (so 2 move actions total).
Edit: OK, I didn't win.  I'll just try to run for it...
[/sblock]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 13, 2005)

Vaughn manages a scream as the leopard leaps at him, sinking its teeth into his neck.  He manages to fight it off and stumbles towards the others, bleeding copiously from a gaping wound.  He falls prostate on the ground.  Hewitt grabs Vaughn under his arms and drags him outside, and Trevor is quick to follow suit and runs out.  Still wielding his weapons, Diggory does likewise.  The leopard roars and pads its way out after the men.

As it begins heading out, Trevor and Diggory get sudden impressions of uncanny intelligence.

[sblock]Jim -- exactly how does the internal die roller work?  I'd like to use it in my games I play in (yes, I actually *play* too).  Kajamba -- that way works just fine.  That's the leopard's second round action -- I've gone ahead and taken Diggory's, based on your post from earlier.  Let me know what Trevor's doing this round.[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 13, 2005)

Once outside, Diggory fires at the creature, hoping he'll at least slow him down.

[sblock]Ranged attack, 20; damage, if necessary, 3.  Diggory's Roll History.[/sblock]


----------



## JimAde (Jan 13, 2005)

Trevor levels his revolver unsteadily and lets loose

[sblock]
Attack roll [dice=1]20[dice] +0 Dex, -4 non-proficiency.

The dice syntax is
 (dice=#)Size(/dice)
so  (dice=1)20(/dice) rolls 1d20.
Replace all parens with square brackets of course.  It's interesting because you don't know what the result is as you write your post...

Edit: And that time it didn't work because I got the syntax wrong.  Try again:

[dice=1]20[/dice]  +0 dex, -4 non prof.

Edit 2: AND I forgot.  You can't use the dice tag when you edit, only with new posts, so don't forget the closing slash like I did the first time.  *sigh*  Can you roll for me? 
[/sblock]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 16, 2005)

Hurriedly, Hewitt pulls a bandage from his satchel and begins dressing Vaughn's wounds.  Diggory and Trevor both empty rounds into the charging cat, Trevor's wounding it severely.  Bloodied from the bullet's impact, the cat takes a massive swipe at Trevor.

Trevor:
[sblock][dice] +6 = 11 to hit Trevor.
[dice] +3 = 8 damage.

EDIT: crud, I see now it substituted a d6 for a d20 in the first roll, although I could swear I entered 20.  At any rate, we'll use that result, since it was my fault.[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 17, 2005)

"Blast it!  This beastie's quick!"  Diggory backs up and fires at it again.

[sblock]Ranged attack, 6; damage to innocent bystanders, if necessary, 6.  Diggory's Roll History.[/sblock]


----------



## JimAde (Jan 17, 2005)

Voicing a strangled cry, Trevor backs away from the creature and fires again.  "Die, curse you!"


----------



## JimAde (Jan 17, 2005)

OOC: Forgot to roll:

[dice] -4 for non-proficiency


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 17, 2005)

Diggory fires a blind shot towards the cat.  It impacts with the side of Madame Sosostris' wagon, but thankfully due to the late hour there are few out and about.  Reflexively, Trevor fires back into the cat's underbelly.  It yowls and falls to the ground.  But when it expires, it dissipates into mist and then vanishes.

All around, you can hear the stragglers who are still here screaming and running.  Hewitt looks up from Vaughn's prone body, his hands bloodied.  "I think he may pull through," he says.  "It looks worse than it is.  Thankfully, the bite's missed the major blood vessels.  He'll be needing more than what rudimentary aid I can give him here, however."  He stands.  "They have to have a doctor around this place somewhere.  Watch him, Diggory, I'll go find him."  And he sets off.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 17, 2005)

"All right."  Diggory watches over the American, his knife sheathed and his gun in his off hand.  "What in God's name do you suppose that was, Walsingham?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 19, 2005)

"Is there a menagerie here?" Trevor inquires.  "Possibly the cat escaped from there, though it would be quite the coincidence that it chose this wagon to hide in.  And it looks as if Sosostris has given us the slip once more."

Hewitt returns up the path with another man in tow.  "This is Dr. Willoughby.  He and I are going to get Vaughn down to his office.  You two can come down as well -- Inspector Longtree's here from London."


----------



## JimAde (Jan 20, 2005)

[OOC: Sorry, guys.  Somehow I didn't see Kajamba's post as new, so I didn't realize you were waiting for me.]

*"Right,"* Trevor says, shakily putting away his revolver.  *"Bloody thing actually came in handy,"* he mutters, following the others.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 24, 2005)

"Willoughby.  A pleasure, even under bad circumstances."  Diggory stands, sheathing the knife, and follows the others.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 24, 2005)

Willoughby nods a hurried greeting to Diggory as he and Hewitt move Vaughn onto a makeshift stretcher.  He tosses Hewitt a fresh cloth and instructs him to hold it tightly against Vaughn's wound as he and the others carry the stretcher towards his office.  The fair's doctor brushes off comments from passers-by as you get Vaughn into his office and onto an examination table.

A figure rises from where he is seated, smoking a cigar.  "Diggory, Walsingham, Hewitt," greets Inspector Longtree.  "I just arrived moments ago.  I'm afraid we couldn't find anything out about this John Kelly, though we checked his address in Kensington.  Nothing of interest, at any rate.  Avebury."  He looks around him.  "The wire said our mystery man was killed, then?"


----------



## JimAde (Jan 24, 2005)

Walsingham nods.  *"Yes, Inspector.  This mess just keeps getting worse.  Yesset or whatever he calls himself was murdered by the Harrington woman.  Calls herself Sosostris around here."*  He chuckles mirthlessly.  *"And I thought I had a lot of names,"* he adds.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 24, 2005)

"The whole thing's turned into a fine mess." Diggory sighs.  "What now, then?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 26, 2005)

Longtree chuckles at Walsingham's remark.  *"Evidently, these folk have got many names to cover the sordid deeds."*  He sighs.  *"Well, Diggory, I don't rightly know.  I was hoping Yesset could tell us something about this mess.  But now that ship has sailed, as they say.  Did he tell you anything before he was killed?"*  He looks over at Vaughn and then at the others.  *"I take it you haven't apprehended this Harrington woman?"*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 26, 2005)

Diggory recounts the information to Longtree, showing him the diary and history of the Pan cult.  "That's about it, if ye can believe it.  Incidentally, yer man EIECET was in charge of those walking corpses.  I don't know if ye saw his tent, but the man had jars with eyes in 'em.  Through them, he could see through the corpse's eyes and control the dead man.  Beastly man, but perhaps not as dangerous as Harrington.  She's a right deadly woman.  Cold blooded, too, to shoot a man like that."


----------



## JimAde (Jan 27, 2005)

Trevor sighs.  *"Gentlemen, I think we need to regroup a bit.  It seems we're spending all our time scrambling around after these fiends and cleaning up their messes.  We need some way to draw them to us, to take them on at a time and place of our choosing."*  He thinks for a moment.  *"I don't know that we have anything they want, but is there any way to get such a thing?  With what we know of Edward, can we get any sort of leverage on him?"*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 27, 2005)

"Possibly.  But what do we know about Edward?  What do we know about Sosostris?  We know some things, but enough?"


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Jan 28, 2005)

Longtree pages through the notebook.  *"Well, it seems John McCarthy may have been more involved than he let on.  Even just reading the papers, my gut always told me not to trust that fellow entirely.  Our man mentions some 'Casket of Ammut'.  Do you think it's possible that we could use that somehow?"*  He thinks for a moment, brow furrowed.  *"Doctor,"* he says, *"do you happen to have a telegraph about?  Thank you."*  Longtree walks out to the machine.  *"I'm going to wire my men in London, and have them start hunting for our Mr. Langan.  It seems as if he may be rather important to whatever nefarious plans they have.  And,"* he pauses, waiting for confirmation.  *"Should I wire Skeats at the Thames Station and have his men check into this Sosostris' address in Limehouse?"*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Jan 28, 2005)

"Yes, I suppose that would be helpful now.  I think I'm actually going to send a wire to a friend, too — might be able to help or, at least, offer advice."

Diggory heads off to wire Yeats the following:







> E.I.E.C.E.T. dead by Sosostris STOP Sosostris fled STOP Situation greatly changed STOP Advice appreciated if possible STOP Wire in Avebury STOP Diggory


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 1, 2005)

*"Fine, then,"* says Longtree.  *"Nothing to do now but wait for our answers."*

The next morning (if no one's got any particular actions for overnight)...
The day dawns clear and bright in Avebury, and you take small comfort in the realization that the world is unchanged and life goes on as normal despite the events of the previous evening.  Diggory, the Baron, Hewitt and Longtree are staying at The Silbury, a small hotel in town.  The room service man brings two telegrams with your breakfast.  He hands one to Diggory and one to Longtree.

Diggory:
[sblock]Yeats has wired you the following:


> Dawn's situation also changed STOP Westcott gone STOP Farr and myself believe Sosotris behind this STOP Will meet you in Avebury and explain



[/sblock]*"Oho!  Seems my boys got cracking on this early enough!"* Longtree exclaims.  His eyes betray disappointment, however.  *"They've found records of Langan, apparently, but..."* he emits an audible sigh.  *"It seems that they could procure no documents except a birth registration.  The others are sealed."*

Sorry about the several-day absence... birthday weekends and probable girlfriends make Andrew D. Gable a dull boy.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 2, 2005)

"Hmm.  Things appear to have changed in London, too."  Diggory hands the telegram to Walsingham, but doesn't elaborate further.

*OOC*: _No worries, ADG.  _


----------



## JimAde (Feb 2, 2005)

Trevor raises an eyebrow at Inspector Longtree's statement.  "Sealed by whom?" he asks.  "I should think a murder investigation would be sufficient reason to get them open."



			
				Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Hmm.  Things appear to have changed in London, too."  Diggory hands the telegram to Walsingham, but doesn't elaborate further.
> 
> *OOC*: _No worries, ADG.  _




Perusing the telegram, Walsingham nods.  "He doesn't say when he's arriving, but it sounds urgent.  I presume he'll be on today's train."  He hands the telegram back to Diggory and extracts his pocket-watch.  "We've several hours before it arrives.  Perhaps I'll go back and ask some questions at the fair.  Someone may know something about Sosostris that they would be hesitant to share with police."

_OOC: I was feeling bad about not posting, so no problem! _


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 6, 2005)

Longtree nods.  *"Yes, Baron, one would think that.  I'm sure I'm not overstepping any boundaries by saying that, to my knowledge, there would be only two sources that could completely block a police investigation, and those two would be either Parliament or the upper crust of the military.  Either way, it seems your Langan might be a bit more than you realize."*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 6, 2005)

"Blast.  That does color things a bit."  Diggory sips his tea.  "I'm going to take a quick pass through town, see if I can find out anything, maybe hear some rumours or some such.  Or, of course, if there's anything ye need me to be doing, Inspector, I'd be happy to assist."


----------



## JimAde (Feb 7, 2005)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Blast.  That does color things a bit."  Diggory sips his tea.  "I'm going to take a quick pass through town, see if I can find out anything, maybe hear some rumours or some such.  Or, of course, if there's anything ye need me to be doing, Inspector, I'd be happy to assist."




"Shall we split up, then," Trevor asks, "or both go into town, and both go to the fair?  I suppose Harrington's long gone, so I don't suppose we're in too much danger."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 9, 2005)

*"I'm certain you're right, Baron,"* Longtree says, *"about Harrington being gone, I mean.  Or at any rate, I certainly hope you are.  But, and I think Diggory here might agree, we have to be cautious.  Perhaps we should stick together for now."*

Give me a two Gather Information checks, one for the fair and one for the town.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 9, 2005)

"A good point."

*OOC*: _Gather Information checks: 16, 21_


----------



## JimAde (Feb 9, 2005)

"Let's go then," Trevor says enthusiastically.

[sblock]
Gather info checks 29 and 21

Here's the link: http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=59560

Having trouble with the editor.
[/sblock]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 11, 2005)

After a brief bit of discussion, it is determined that Trevor and Dr. Hewitt will take one side of the fair to question, Longtree and Diggory the other.  After about twenty minutes or so, the two groups reconvene near the surgeon's wagon.  "We've got nothing," Diggory says of the fruits of the interrogation.

Trevor, on the other hand, has talked with, among others, "Dr. Bloodworth" who runs the House of Horrors.  *"Can't say as I ever fully trusted Miss Harrington,"* Bloodworth tells you.  *"Wasn't anything specific, mind you, just a shifty look here and there.  And she had no great love Ferencz, I tell you, but I'm guessing you know that.  You could say I was sort of their assistant.  Odd jobs here and there, ferrying things back and forth.  So I hear things.  Harrington and Ferencz were always squabbling over what to do with some young fellow or another.  Ferencz had his opinions, Harrington hers.  And I suppose we know who won that argument."*  He turns and locks up his wagon.  Turning back around, he states, *"In fact, it was so bad that unlike Ferencz, Harrington refused to stay here at the fair.  She had a room at a hotel in town.  The Two Horns, I think."* 

Felt that Trevor had to get something really, really cool for that first roll of Jim's.  I'll deal with those other rolls for in town in a few posts, do what you need to here at the fair first.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 11, 2005)

"The Two Harns?  Might be worth looking into."  Diggory pauses.  "How much longer until today's train?"


----------



## JimAde (Feb 11, 2005)

Walsingham checks his pocket-watch again...  *"Well, I think we're about done here,"* he observes.

[sblock]
Just wanted to keep my hand in.    If we have time, Trevor will agree that they should go check out the hotel.
[/sblock]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 14, 2005)

*"The train arrives at 8:10,"* Longtree says, *"so we have enough time to check into her room at the Two Horns."* 

You take a cab back into Avebury, where you ask about Harrington, Ferencz and the others, but find out nothing you didn't already know.  Before disembarking, however, the cab driver pointed out the Two Horns.  The clerk inside the hotel was reticent and maintained that giving out the room numbers of guests was against hotel policy, but he offered up the information freely once he realized there were two men from the Yard present.

*"Harrington?  Yes, I remember the lady, quite an attractive one she was."*  When he sees Longtree's grim expression, he gives a start.  *"Room 47, end of the hall." *


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 15, 2005)

"Excellent.  Thank you."  Diggory moves down towards Room 47, stopping to knock at the door.


----------



## JimAde (Feb 15, 2005)

Trevor waits tensely alongside Diggory.  He puts his hand inside his coat, resting it on the grip of his revolver.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 16, 2005)

Rapping on the door a few times, Diggory pauses and listens, and hears nothing.  He raps a few more times and, after there is still no answer, tries the knob.  The door swings open to a darkened room.  Longtree holds his pistol at the ready and cautiously reaches around to one of the gaslamps on the wall, which illuminates the room.  Madame Sosostris' suite is a normal-looking one.  A bed with an elaborately-carved wooden headboard dominates one wall, and off to the side of it is a nightstand bearing a small lamp.  One wall bears a desk, beside which is a closet.  The room is immaculately clean, and the bed is neatly made.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 16, 2005)

"Hmm."  A clever comment escaping him, Diggory moves into the room carefully, looking around for any signs of recent inhabitation.


----------



## JimAde (Feb 16, 2005)

"Looks like housekeeping's been in," Walsingham observes.  He moves over to the desk.  "I wonder if our lady took the time to return here after killing Ferencz."  He carefully opens the desk's center drawer, looking inside, then begins to go through the others.

[sblock]
Search check of the room.  Take 20 if the others agree to it, which means I get...20!  (+0 on the check)
[/sblock]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 16, 2005)

Diggory finds a trunk under the bed, evidently Sosostris' luggage.  He brings it up onto the bed and opens it, carefully searching through it.  He finds only mundane items such as clothes.  Longtree searches the closet, but finds nothing of interest.  Trevor combs through the desk drawers, but the only item of interest he finds is a small silver key suspended from a thin gold chain.

(Diggory)
[sblock]Make a Spot roll.[/sblock]


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 17, 2005)

[sblock]*OOC*: _Spot check, 7 (Natural 1 *sigh*)._[/sblock]


----------



## JimAde (Feb 17, 2005)

Dangling the key on its chain before him, Trevor says, *"This could be interesting."*  He smirks and adds, *"Perhaps it's the key to her heart."*  He pockets the key and says,* "I'm going to have a quick chat with the clerk.  Back in two shakes."*  He sweeps out through the door.

[OOC: Just want to find out if the clerk saw Harrington return here after we last saw her.  I'm assuming not, or her things would probably be gone.  I also want to find out how long she was registered for, if I can.]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 18, 2005)

Searching rapidly through the clothes, Diggory raps on the bottom of the trunk, which is hollow-sounding.  He exposes an area towards the edge of the box and reveals a small, silver lock.

Just at that moment, Trevor, who has found a small key in the desk, leaves the room to question the staff of the hotel.

He learns that the clerk hadn't seen Harrington return to the hotel in the last hour or two, and she had rented the room for a time period she wrote in the registry as "Indefinite" -- the clerk explains that, as she was with the fair, this meant that she intended to stay until the carnival season was past.

Actually, Kajamba, that rather pathetic 7 was sufficient.  I'll overlook the fumble just this once.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 19, 2005)

*OOC*: _Awfully kind of you.  Thanks much.  _

_When Trevor returns..._
"Say, Walsingham.  What's say ye bring that key over here?"  He pauses for a beat.  "Let's hope it's not the key to her heart, eh?"


----------



## JimAde (Feb 20, 2005)

Trevor hands the key to Diggory and says with a smile, *"Can't be.  It's not made of ice."*  He relates what he learned from the clerk as Diggory tries to unlock the box.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 20, 2005)

Diggory grins, says a quick Our Father (half aloud, half in his head), and unlocks the box.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 20, 2005)

Diggory fumbles with the key, and in a moment the trapdoor springs open.  Inside are two books -- one a large, extremely old one the size of the world atlases found in libraries, with the name Oedipus Aegypancus on the spine, the other a smaller tome published by Bridewell of London.  It is called Nameless Cults and purports to be a translation of an earlier German volume by a man named von Junzt.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 20, 2005)

"Reading materials.  Oedipus Aegypancus and Nameless Cults.  A little bedtime reading, perhaps?"  Diggory shakes his head.  "I should be getting back.  I think my contact ought to be here shortly.  And I think he might be interested in taking a gander at these."


----------



## JimAde (Feb 22, 2005)

Kajamba Lion said:
			
		

> "Reading materials.  Oedipus Aegypancus and Nameless Cults.  A little bedtime reading, perhaps?"  Diggory shakes his head.  "I should be getting back.  I think my contact ought to be here shortly.  And I think he might be interested in taking a gander at these."




Trevor examines the Oedipus volume a bit more closely.  *"This might be worth a guinea or two,"* he observes.  *"Looks old."*  He continues, *"I think I'll have another word with the clerk on the way out and ask him to alert us if Harrington comes by for her things."*

[sblock]I'll offer him two pounds to keep an eye out for Harrington, with promise of a sovereign should he alert me in a timely manner of her return.  I'll leave the address of my house in London for him to wire to (since all these mystical types seem to know who I am anyway).[/sblock]


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 23, 2005)

"Certainly, Baron," the clerk says, pocketing the money.  "I'll let you know if I see her about."

The men make their way to the station and are met there by Dr. Willoughby.  "I think Mr. Vaughn shall be alright, his condition has stabilized.  I brought him into town to get him to a proper hospital."  As Willoughby finishes his statement, the train from London pulls in.  Yeats comes out and greets the three.  "Inspector, Baron, Doctor," he says, nodding to all three in turn.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 23, 2005)

"A pleasure to see ye again, although I do wish it could be under better circumstances.  We should probably find a place a bit more private to talk about this, though."  Diggory pauses.  "Have ye met Inspector Longtree?  Inspector James Longtree, Mr. William Butler Yeats."

*OOC*: _Longtree is still with us, right?_


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 25, 2005)

*"Yeats.  Truly?  My wife is a great aficianado of the theater.  Your name is well-known in our house,"* Longtree says in greeting.

*"I thank you for your kind words, Inspector,"* Yeats says, nodding to Longtree.  *"Of course.  Come, we shall find somewhere to eat dinner and then we shall discuss matters.  You're welcome to join us, should you wish, Inspector Longtree, though I can't guarantee that the discussions will be of interest to such a practical man as yourself."*

*"Thank you very much for the invitation, but no.  I should be getting to the Avebury station and await word from Skeats in Limehouse."*

After a short walk, the men arrive at a small restaurant.  Yeats selects a table in the back, and as you await your food, discussions turn towards more important matters.  *"About my telegram,"* Yeats begins.  *"As both of you may be able to guess, it is somewhat looked-down upon to belong to our organization, should you be a person of some note in society.  Dr. Westcott, as you may know, is a prominent coroner in London.  It seems that his employers procured some internal Dawn documents, documents that were 'accidentally' left in a cab that Dr. Westcott had left.  His employers offered him a simple choice -- either renounce his membership in the Order, or lose his source of income.  Unfortunately, we can guess which he chose.*

*"The Order is in turmoil now.  Of the three Chiefs, all are gone.  Dr. Woodman died a few years ago, as you know, Mathers has run off to Paris, and Westcott has now gone, as well.  Leadership is in flux."*  He pauses and sips his water.  *"I can tell what you're both thinking.  No, I don't believe it was nearly as accidental as it all seems.  Both Ms. Farr and myself feel that the documents may have been planted by some agent of Mathers -- he and Westcott never did get along.  And as Mathers and his wife are connected with the ceremonies of Isis, it may be that the hand of your Madame Sosostris lies behind it all."*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 25, 2005)

"One woe doth tread upon another's heel, so fast they follow."  Diggory frowns and pauses before he speaks again.  "Ye say the Order is in turmoil — has someone moved forth to assume a position of leadership?"


----------



## JimAde (Feb 25, 2005)

Trevor clears his throat uncomfortably.  *"And, if you'll both forgive my asking, how important is this?"*  Turning to Yeats he asks, *"The question of who will be president of your club doesn't really seem to rival what Harrington and her lot are up to, does it?"*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 25, 2005)

"All due respect, but that's not the point here, Baron.  If Madame Sosostris has infilitrated the Order or compromised it by securing the cooperation of Mathers and his wife, she might be that closer to her goals.  Theoretically, by disarming the Order, she eliminates a group that would probably include some of the only people in Britain aware of the danger of her plans and, perhaps, capable of or interested in stopping it."  Diggory pauses for a second.  "I think."


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 25, 2005)

*"First, in answer to your question, Diggory -- leadership would fall to the highest-ranking members, so at present Ms. Farr and Mr. Waite are filling in."*  He turns to Trevor.  *"As to your questions, you're quite right, and this would seem to have little bearing on your interests at present.  But there may be more relevance than you think -- not to the question of who is in charge now, but the very fact this happened in the first place.*

*"Even if, as we believe, this character assassination was done by an agent of Mr. Mathers', consider for a moment the possibility -- not a very desirable one, but I fear a probable one -- that your Harrington or Sosostris is behind this all.  Here is a scenario.  Aside from you men, we at the Dawn are now the sole inhabitants of London who know of Harrington's identity as the Queen.  If her plans do involve London, as it seems they do, would it not benefit her to make impotent the greatest threat to her?"*

He pauses and eats a few bites of his dinner, his brow furrowed.  *"I would ask you gentlemen something,"* he says, swallowing.  *"If you would, of course."* 

[sblock]*Mr. Waite* = A.E. Waite, who helped develop the familiar tarot deck (Rider-Waite deck).[/sblock]


----------



## JimAde (Feb 25, 2005)

*"Naturally I am eager to help however I can,"* Trevor says.  *"In fact, I have a suggestion, but I'll hear you out first, sir."*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 25, 2005)

Yeats nods to Trevor.  *"The favor I would ask is that you gentlemen would -- if you're willing, of course -- play spy for the Order and check in on Mathers?  See what he's doing, try to ascertain what his feelings towards our group in London are, that sort of thing.  And I think that a visit to Paris -- that's where Mathers is living now -- could be enjoyable, or more enjoyable than a return to London at any rate.  But I would suggest that you take a short holiday before doing so and serve to alleviate some of Mathers' suspicions,"* he says.  *"And now, Baron, what was your suggestion?"*


----------



## JimAde (Feb 25, 2005)

Trevor nods as he listens to Yeats, thinking _Paris would be lovely.  I haven't been in ages._  In answer to Yeats' question he says, *"If Doctor Westcott is concerned about his finances, I'm certain I could lend a hand.  If his continued presence in your order will put a stick in Harrington's eye, I'm all for it."*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 25, 2005)

"I've never been to Paris.  I'd be happy te go."  At Trevor's suggestion, Diggory grins.  _Clever that._


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Feb 28, 2005)

Yeats smirks.  *"Very kind of you, Baron.  We shall see what we can do.  Thank you for your offer."*  A pause.  *"Then to Paris it is with you.  But as I suggest, a holiday first.  Do either of you know a nice spot in the country where you could rest a bit?"*

(notes on the OOC board)


----------



## JimAde (Feb 28, 2005)

Trevor chuckles.  *"Walsingham is beautiful this time of year.  I also know people is Scotland if you think we should make ourselves a little more scarce."*


----------



## Citizen Mane (Feb 28, 2005)

"I'm afraid that I'm again showing how provincial I am, but I've never seen Walsingham, although I've been to Scotland briefly.  A trip to either sounds grand."


----------



## JimAde (Feb 28, 2005)

At this Trevor laughs out loud.  "You are in good company having never been to Walsingham," he says.  *"It's a tiny little village, where the most exciting thing that happens is the May festival.  I think it's just what we need after all this unpleasantness."*


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Mar 2, 2005)

Yeats nods.  *"Good,"* he says, finishing his meal.  *"A few weeks in the Norfolk countryside will do you good, I think."* He procures rooms -- at the Two Horns, no less -- and you plan on leaving for London on the morning train.  Before turning in, he informs Diggory that there is a Golden Dawn gathering the next evening, and several new members will be inducted.  He, of course, is expected to attend.

*****

The train arrives at Paddington by noontime.  After their lunches, Diggory and Trevor go their seperate ways until the next train leaves for Walsingham.  Trevor is off to attend a meeting of the House of Lords, and Diggory off to attend the Dawn function thet Yeats spoke of.

(Diggory's ending)
[sblock]Diggory enters the Golden Dawn lodge only a few moments before the ceremony begins.  In attendance are Yeats, Farr and -- most surprising -- Westcott.  Silence falls as the ceremony begins.  One by one, the new recruits are brought out.  Diggory's mind wanders as the new members are initiated, but his attention is grabbed by a slight young man, no more than 23, who kneels before Westcott like the others.

*"...no longer are you Edward Alexander Crowley, but now Frater Perdurabo of the Golden Dawn.  Rise now,"* Westcott says to the young man.  When the newly-initiated Frater Perdurabo rises, Diggory gets a good look at him.  It is Langan.[/sblock]
(Trevor's ending)
[sblock]Enjoying the afternoon air, Trevor walks down Regent Street towards Whitehall and the Houses of Parliament.  Along the way, he passes a familiar figure, and does a double-take looking back.  He follows the figure along The Mall, and as he turns a corner Trevor sees his face -- indeed it is -- it is Langan.  He doesn't hear -- or pretends not to hear -- Trevor's calls of greeting as he disappears into the Admiralty building.[/sblock]

Note on the OOC thread.


----------



## JimAde (Mar 2, 2005)

Pausing thoughtfully at the corner, Trevor considers his options.  Nodding grimly to himself he strides down the street toward the Houses of Parliament.  _Time to put out a few feelers_, he thinks.

OOC: If Langan is at the Admiralty, he's probably involved with the government and/or militar somehow.  Maybe some discreet inquiries at the House of Lords will turn up a connection.  This can be done "off camera" and I don't expect anything to come of it right away, since I will value discretion over results.  But Trevor's keeping his "ear to the street" as it were.


----------



## Citizen Mane (Mar 2, 2005)

Diggory does a double take and scratches his head.  Things just became a lot more interesting.


----------

